# shoulder flexibility



## bigsjunk (May 27, 2012)

I'll try to keep this short and mods if this is wrong forum; welll do what ya do. 

Issue, stiff shoulders both. the left one I had two shoulder surgerys, labrum repair then a "release" surgery.
I still look like "heil hitler" with it. Right one is pathetic as well. I perused youtube ad nauseum but all those jokers don't seem to have a clue what a stuck shoulder means. I read the flexibility sticky but it was full of dead links.
you know that shoulder flex test where you put one arm down your back and reach the other one up; I can't. Nooo, I cannot get my right hand lower than a couple inches below neck, left hand stuck at waist level and hurt like hell.
I've been trying those shoulder circles and the stretch where you put your forearm at 90degrees against a door jamb but I'm getting nowhere with those.
I want to SQUAT again. I want to do standing shoulder presses.
Hell, I'd like to just be able to scratch my butt once in a while.
any links to vids would be great
any advice on how to get these damn things to move again would be greatly appreciated.

My hammies were super tight but just using dynamic kicks I went from touching the middle of my shin to the tops of my boots and now I can actually touch the top of the foot and hold it for 12 seconds.

I'd sure like something as effective for my shoulders.

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 27, 2012)

Having issues with shoulders myself I was going to give you some advice but it sounds like you have some serious limitations so I would suggest you see a physiotherapist preferably one who works with weight lifters or athletes.  May be worth the money in your case, that's what I would do.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

Look up a product called "the rotator".  It's  a bit pricey.. but it works very well.  I just bought one a little while ago.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2012)

Where can I find the rotator


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

The Rotater - the #1 Shoulder Rehab, Prehab and Stretching Tool

Go to the "distributors" link to find a place to buy from.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2012)

Found it now should I buy it


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Found it now should I buy it




Watch some of the videos and see if it's something you could use.  My flexibility is horrible.. this is nice cuz I can use it sitting on the couch.  I had the wife cranking it on me the other night.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2012)

My flexibility is gone I pitched in high school now I cant throw a ball


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> My flexibility is gone I pitched in high school now I cant throw a ball



I hear you.. I was having trouble even getting my hands in position on the squat bar..lol.  I've only used it for a week or so.. and I already notice a difference when I go to grip for squats now.


----------



## bigsjunk (May 28, 2012)

that tool looks interesting but  I guess I'll just add in a few rotational exercises with a light dumbell.
I can't even get a broom across my shoulders right now and it's frustrating.
I assume that simple isolation shoulder raises are going to be my only strengthening for shoulders right now.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 28, 2012)

Best thing u can do if u can afford it is get some ART done. Active release therapy. Shits amazing and worth every penny


----------



## bigsjunk (May 29, 2012)

HEY, I was gonna ask about that. I read up on it and just from looking in the mirror while going through my range
of motion i can see little scapular movement.
I think I'll keep doing my little stretches and see if I can find anyone doing Art in this area.
Thanks to all guess my best thing is try a little patience and see wht develps in a month.


----------



## dgp (May 29, 2012)

It sounds your problems is adduction of the arm.  Arm adduction is the opposite motion of arm abduction. It can be broken down into two parts: downward rotation of the scapula and true adduction of the arm (bring your arm towards your body).   For your purpose we will be more concernedwith the infraspinatus and  teres minor. Which are two of the four muscles that make up the glenohumeral joint of the shoulder, or rotator cuff.    The Infraspinatus helps stabilize the joint; laterally rotates, and some adduction. The teres minor, stabilizes joint, laterally rotates arm, extends, and adducts. The most effective exercise would be,  side-lying external rotation on a bench or standing with a cable.


----------



## bigsjunk (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, DGP, thats the motion that i can barely do. So, and I ask with full knowledge that I'm just asking a voice in the ethernet, should I use that motion in a strengthening manner and that will help increase range of motion?
I still haven't found anyone in immidiate area for ART but still looking.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

DC Training Shoulder Stretch - YouTube

Try this, just go slower. Work up to 50 reps a day.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> DC Training Shoulder Stretch - YouTube
> 
> Try this, just go slower. Work up to 50 reps a day.




I tried that.. can't get over my head.. haha.. it's pathetic.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I tried that.. can't get over my head.. haha.. it's pathetic.



Use a jump rope or the belt from a robe, it makes it a bit easier until you can use the stick.


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> DC Training Shoulder Stretch - YouTube
> 
> Try this, just go slower. Work up to 50 reps a day.



Are you for fuckin real?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

dgp said:


> Are you for fuckin real?



That stretch is awesome, and no that isn't me LOL


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

Sure thats you dont lie

In regards to the guy asking the original question.  It is a horrible idea.  He is more in a PT state, and not a normal pre workout stretch mode.  The movement has too much swinging involved in it. After any injury your movements need to be slow and controlled.  He needs to work on slowly strengthen the SITS muscles and working on his full range of motion.  Not taking a stick and swinging it up and down.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

dgp said:


> Sure thats you dont lie
> 
> In regards to the guy asking the original question.  It is a horrible idea.  He is more in a PT state, and not a normal pre workout stretch mode.  The movement has too much swinging involved in it. After any injury your movements need to be slow and controlled.  He needs to work on slowly strengthen the SITS muscles and working on his full range of motion.  Not taking a stick and swinging it up and down.



You're right, I included the demo for flexibility. The OP should not do it. I do 50 a day and my flexibility has really increased. But after injury, hell no.


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

For now use it more as a stretching movement. Strengh will come from stretching and increasing the RM.  Keep us posted when you get with PT


----------



## bigsjunk (Jun 3, 2012)

I will and like Pittsburg said; I can't do that or we wouldn't be having this informative conversation.
I'll use a towel or rope to simulate the broom motion and those side dumbell raises.
found an ART guy he's a chiropractor but he's in shape so i can probably get better treatment.
It'll be a bit to get the art but i can start the towel and raises tomorrow.
Should I do them like a warm up then hit the weights or do them after my workout?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigsjunk said:


> I will and like Pittsburg said; I can't do that or we wouldn't be having this informative conversation.
> I'll use a towel or rope to simulate the broom motion and those side dumbell raises.
> found an ART guy he's a chiropractor but he's in shape so i can probably get better treatment.
> It'll be a bit to get the art but i can start the towel and raises tomorrow.
> Should I do them like a warm up then hit the weights or do them after my workout?



I do my 50 reps at night before bed, but you can do them anytime it works for you. I stretch really well before training, shoulders especially. Just do what you can, don't overdo it at first. Start with 10 reps and work up from there. Just be careful.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a generally sore shoulder (should probably get it MRId again) - had athroscopic surgery on the right side in 2008, did great w/ rehab and then jacked it again doing overhead Arnold presses a week out from a competition - i.e. depleted --> hasn't been the same since. Generally it just gets tired very quickly.

I do 10-20 min of the Joe Defranco Agile 8 for full body warm up - I have a stupid tight IT band as well and this goes a long way towards overall mobility before training. On upper body days I also do a warm up sequence as:

Triple: 10 reps on each, repeat 3x
- light DB front raises (neutral grip)
- light DB 45 degrees from front raises (neutral grip)
- light DB side raises (prontated grip)

cable in / outs - the same stuff in post 13
Inside pull, outside pull, inside push, outside push - 20 reps each, repeat 3 times.

Also for the broom stick stretch - this is called a shoulder dislocation. Foundation stretch for Oly lifting. You can also use a band for this. In fact you can use bands for all of this stuff.

Here's also a good description going from unweighted for ROM to weighted exercises for strength - very similar to my shoulder rehab - ROM first, weights as you can.

https://usagym.org/pages/home/publications/technique/2009/09/24_shoulder.pdf


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 4, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I have a generally sore shoulder (should probably get it MRId again) - had athroscopic surgery on the right side in 2008, did great w/ rehab and then jacked it again doing overhead Arnold presses a week out from a competition - i.e. depleted --> hasn't been the same since. Generally it just gets tired very quickly.
> 
> I do 10-20 min of the Joe Defranco Agile 8 for full body warm up - I have a stupid tight IT band as well and this goes a long way towards overall mobility before training. On upper body days I also do a warm up sequence as:
> 
> ...



Thanks Sassy, as always you are on the scene with solid advice.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

I did that video excersise with a towel today.. holy crap!!  I gotta start doing those everday for sure.  I think I made it to 20 something then had to tap out.. haha.  I'll work up to the stick someday.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 4, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> DC Training Shoulder Stretch - YouTube
> 
> Try this, just go slower. Work up to 50 reps a day.





Pittsburgh63 said:


> I tried that.. can't get over my head.. haha.. it's pathetic.



Pitt I know exactly what your talking about!  LOL!  First time I tried it I couldn't do it either.  But not I can, and it has helped tremendously with my shoulder's ROM.  Plus the pump you get from doing it is ridiculous!  I love it.  Anabolic also suggested I try a beach towel rolled up, I think it's perfect...


----------



## bigsjunk (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pdf and I found Joe Defranco's upper body warm up on youtube.
I have lots and lots of those rubber band things so I'll use those for the next 2 weeks
and report back on the improvement.

I know it sounds silly but I relied so long on the squat when I'd get out of shape. Just 
get in the rack and start 1 plate at a time until 5x25 then add another plate and repeat.
No aerobics, no hard dieting, just brutal pain; and walla 3-4 months and i could see my 
toes again. I miss it I really do.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I did that video excersise with a towel today.. holy crap!!  I gotta start doing those everday for sure.  I think I made it to 20 something then had to tap out.. haha.  I'll work up to the stick someday.



Consistency -> Progress!

It is actually quite amazing how quickly the body adapts to stuff like this - particularly when it is functionally correct and lets the body do what it was designed to do.


----------

